# dension ipod help



## oskiwosky (Apr 27, 2006)

hey guys. i have an 04 gti adn i just connected a dension icelink plus to the back of my HU and am trying to get it to work with my radio. monsoon double din. only thing is i dont know how to get to the ipod? i think i should just push cd but it says NO CD. i have a cd player in the HU and i have a bracket in my trunk and a cd changer plug but no cd changer, i think the previous owner removed it. help?


----------



## oskiwosky (Apr 27, 2006)

anyone at all?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (oskiwosky)*

ok first off, not all cars come with cd changers, but they still have the bracket and plug in the trunk. With the way the icelink hooks up, it plugs into the cd changer plug on the back of the HU. I beleive all you need to do is press CD a couple of times to scroll through internal CD and cdchanger/aux/ipod


----------

